
Privacy and Windows 10 - killwhitey
https://blogs.windows.com/bloggingwindows/2015/09/28/privacy-and-windows-10/
======
AdmiralAsshat
And a rebuttal: [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/09/micros...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2015/09/microsoft-reaffirms-privacy-commitment-but-windows-will-
keep-collecting-data/)

